# Questions about canvas tote/shopping bags



## Trisha (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd like to print on canvas shopping bags but I'm a little confused. I see many places that sell blanks, but they are for both heat transfer or dye sublimation. Am I correct that to be dye sublimated the bag would have to be coated with something specially for that? And wouldn't that raise the price a bit?

In other words - can any canvas bag be used for heat transfer and could I save money by not buying the ones that are sold for dye sublimation?

I really like those 2 tone bags I've seen - the ones with the colored straps that extend all the way down to the bottom of the bag - but the ones I've seen seem like they cost an awful lot. 

Are the prices high because they can be dye sublimated? Or is there something else going on? Because I have seen similar canvas bags for a fraction of the price.

And what is polycanvas - can it be heat pressed?


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

you need bags made with polyester fabric for sublimation
most of the them are cotton, use you regular tranfer paper for them


----------



## Trisha (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks! So there's so special coating on fabric type things to be sublimated then? They just have to be polyester or least partly? But then can you do an ink jet heat transfer to a bag made of poly canvas? I saw someplace selling some that were poly canvas and the prices were good.

I guess I get confused because items like mugs have to be specially coated.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Well there are of course lots of bags
I did some polyester, natural color ones with some photos. They turned out pretty nice but the bags themselves were cheap.
I see no reason why you could not use a standard transfer on the polyester, just check instructions of your paper, as I believe there are some that are cotton only.
The coating on mug is a poly coating. Thats what your are looking for the "poly". Heck if its got that I try it if it looks worth my time. Obviously there are other factors to consider with mugs. (like shape)
Oh by the way be careful with polyprop, some bags and straps. Watch for melting!!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sublimation requires at least a 50/50 blend of cotton & polyester. The more polyester the better the print. A 50/50 shirt for example might come out looking a little faded. You can do regular transfers on cotton or cotton poly blends.

Just remember to use a lower temp and a lot less time because cotton does scorch very easily.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

How about "cotton canvas" bags. I have a couple of the heavy two-tone bags with the long straps. They have a pocket on one side and would like to heat press vinyl on it. I know I need to raise the print area but has any one done this before?


----------



## Trisha (Sep 2, 2005)

Chuck- where did you get your bags?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Got them from Bodek & Rhodes.


----------



## Trisha (Sep 2, 2005)

Chuck- how did you qualify to buy stuff from Bodek & Rhodes? I called them and they said I need to either be a silk screener, embroider or have an ASI number. I don't do either of those first two things. I'm trying to find out what ASI is. Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You need a resale license and tax id.. (for screenprinting, DTG or embroidery)

Here is information about ASI ASI Central but you need the same items to become a part of ASI. 

We have gone two years without becoming a part of ASI or PPAI all we really 

need was our resale license and tax id to open up accounts.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Trisha-

You did mention that you will be doing heat transfers and sublimation ??

You can get a resale license/tax id in this area.


----------



## Trisha (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks, I just made a few phone calls to offices in my state. And I called sanmar who seem to only need the tax ID. I'm going to have lots of work to do the next several weeks!


----------

